# Mouseover grafik in Ebene einblenden -Beschreibung richtig?



## guttatus (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

Ich habe leider nicht sehr viel ahnung was html angeht. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich das was ich suche im Titel richtig benannt habe.

Also ich möchte auf meiner Homepage die Sitemap etwas verändern. Bisher habe ich eine extra html Seite dafür durch einen verweis öffnen lassen. Ich würde es aber gerne so haben, das wenn man mit der Maus oben auf den Link geht, nicht klickt, das dan die Sitemap grafig über der gerade offenen seite eingeblendet wird. Egal wo der User gerade ist.

Ich habe mein Menü mit Mouseover grafiken ausgestattet aber mit dieser funktion kann man aber nur eine grafik durch eine ander ersetzen. Wie kann ich das machen? Das ganze soll dan so aussehen.











Danke und Gruß 
Sascha


Hab da gerade einen anderen Beitrag gelesen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/246076-bilder-anzeigen-bei-mouseover.html

Kann ich das auch so machen? Leider versteh ich nicht viel von Java. Oder ist das nur eine funktion die ein Bild vergrößert?


----------

